# five wire locomotives



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone know the reason AF went to five wires? Does it have any advantages over the four wire?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The difference is with a five wire the headlight and smoke unit is on in neutral. That's it.
No biggie to me. And it makes it harder to disconnect tender from engine. As I replace
wire harnesses I think I will convert all my five wires to 4 wires. You have to change engine wires around also.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> The difference is with a five wire the headlight and smoke unit is on in neutral. That's it.
> No biggie to me. And it makes it harder to disconnect tender from engine. As I replace
> wire harnesses I think I will convert all my five wires to 4 wires. You have to change engine wires around also.


Don't convert them to 4 wire, simply get one of my 5th wire conversions. To my good friends here, I offer them at $8 bucks, including shipping. Brand new wire, new gold tip, and each one checked for continuity..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

That is much better than that 5th wire soldered to plug. I will never figure why AF
did it that way. Your wire and plug is much better


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

*five wire*

I installed Flyernuts 5th wire conversion and it works great.

John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Good deal. Much better than 5th wire soldered to plug.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I do not know what Flyernut has, but I found some pins at Fry's that fit the hole in the jack panel. The bag reads "D-SUB PIN rs232 crimp pin female machine type, DH-PIN/F-MCH-P25


----------

